# Gun Bluing?



## Walker44 (Apr 29, 2017)

live in Cumming  I am looking for a GOOD gun rebluer I will will drive the piece there ( avoid all the ffl stuff ) but want someone who knows what they  are doing   Any suggestions?


----------



## Big7 (Apr 29, 2017)

Shooters Den
www.clcweb.net
1040 Turkey Industrial Blvd, Watkinsville, GA 30677 ·
(706) 310-1234


----------

